# 08 teryx rear axle ?



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

Got a question here was wondering if anyone is having trouble with there rear right axle. I have a 08 model with 2 inches of lift. I put the Monster Axles in rear from the cv man. They are bigger than stock,with the chromoly shafts. Bigger cups on both ends, and heavier boots. But I am having trouble with the right rear. It keeps breaking the outer cage. I have torque the wheel nut to specs. Do not know if the axles are just junk. I do not ride it very hard but do a lot of trail riding in mud.Not a lot of weight in it,just me and the wife. Anybody got any ideas on what might be my problem. I have sent this same axle back 3 times after just 1 ride each and now they will not warranty it anymore witch I think is BS. Thanks


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

just because its bigger dont always mean better!
i know of his axles and they aren't any stronger than stock.
not saying he has bad product, just not any different from stock
first, check degree of axle 
make sure its not in a bind from the start. 
do you have a lift, if so make sure the shocks arent turned all the way up,also do you still have your sway bar still on because this could cause problems for this bike also
just a few things to check
if your still having these problems , feel free to give us a call and we would be glad to help with what we can


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

twisted, I have sent you a pm


----------

